# Sand fleas?



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Got a new sand flea rake and want to break it in... Anybody have any leads on where to find some fleas at either Wrightsville beach or on pleasure island from the north end of Carolina beach down to kure and fort fisher? TIA


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

They are everywhere on the NC coast. Look for an area like this in the sand after a wave recedes and dig in!


----------



## Sleasel (Sep 24, 2019)

keeter said:


> They are everywhere on the NC coast. Look for an area like this in the sand after a wave recedes and dig in!


Very few sand fleas on Kure/CB this year. The beach rejuvenation wiped them out. They should be back next year. If you're looking for fleas, you might find some amongst the pilings under the piers. More likely, go to a spot that didn't get rejuvenated this year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2019)

Great advice, albeit sad but true. Beach re-nourishment kills fishing.


----------



## Sleasel (Sep 24, 2019)

PierRat4Life said:


> Great advice, albeit sad but true. Beach re-nourishment kills fishing.


I'm optimistic, though. Dorian carved a nice trough at my spot on Kure and the fishing was on fire two weeks ago. There are a couple fleas around and they'll recover eventually. The fishing has been crap on Kure all summer, though. Rejuvenation was necessary to protect the dunes, which kept us safe through Florence and need to be there for the next big one.


----------

